# Rio Nanay Biotope tank



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

My Rio Nanay angel babies are growing up fast ..here is a shot from their Boptope tank.

Feedback welcome


----------



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Friends 

I have got few messages asking about these Rio Nanays.

Have breeding projects lined up with these so I won't sell mine but I will be glad to help anyone who is interested in these fish.


Send me a PM for the details.

Thanks

Sunny


----------



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Here is some more pics of the fishes


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice! I plan on keeping a few of these down the road hopefully, if I can find them when it's time.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Are these Peruvian altums?


----------



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes

These are also called Peruvian Altums.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice looking set up. What are the parameters of your tank, I was looking at getting some soon.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice fish! Im a province west of you and I'm growing out some F1 Nanay's myself, stunning shape to these fish!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

How are these altums working out for you?


----------

